# Resins I cast



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Going through my slot stuff and I found some resins I cast. Sorry for the pics, it is the best the camera will do it seems.

A lakester I scratch built









37 ford in foreground, mantas next, Ford, Corvette SR2 I think, and a Chappy, back row Henry J's


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

*Son got home..better pics*

These pics show better detail on the lakester and others, thanks to Son's help with the camera


















Heres a Jag I found



















Little better pics of the 37 Ford roadster


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice pieces, Tom!

You still casting?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sano Lakester*

Wow, TomH, that Lakester is way cool. I'd by that for $12 (or so)! Your other stuff is also sweet looking - the surface of the castings looks very smooth. Way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It certainly looks like you knowwhat you're doing in the casting dept!! Nice bods!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Very nice pieces, Tom!
> 
> You still casting?


not right now Joez, when I get my track built I am going to make some old school asphalt pieces. Going to try my first inline, an Asphalt pinto rear clip, and I have a 65 Alfa I want to do real bad, should fit a magnatraction.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Good looking castings! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: !

Can you do a better pic on the blue '49 Ford & Henry J's ? I did versions of these myself.I did the Ford off a Diecast & the "J" s off a resincast I bought at a Show.


Neal:dude:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great resin kits. For which type of chassis is it used ? 

I see great classic sport gt cars , could you make other photos ? 

thank you


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Real nice work here. I like that '37 Ford a lot. These look like theyre for T-jets tho.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Take me to the Lake...ster Yeah!*

TomH,

That Lakester is one Primo scratch build up. WOW! I love it when people show their stuff here on Hobby Talk. All of these bodies look great.

Bob...Thanks for Sharron...zilla


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the Kudos. Nice place around here for sure!


Yeah Grunger and Demether, they all fit the jet chassis. 

Can you do a better pic on the blue '49 Ford & Henry J's ? I did versions of these myself.I did the Ford off a Diecast & the "J" s off a resincast I bought at a Show.

Yeah, I will shoot some better pics of the j's and the Blown Ford when I get some extra time.


----------



## rodders (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi from U.K. is the Jag an xj13 ? if so,first one I've seen,people say it never raced but I saw the rebuild race at Brands Hatch,what's the scale,If it's 1/32 I'd be interested in a body.
Rodders.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> they all fit the jet chassis.


@rodders : it's h0 scale 

thank you Tom for your answer. I'll follow the topic for new photos of gt cars


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice work Tom.... I wish I had casting skills


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Tom ,
very nice indeed ! Hope to hear you get back into making a few as i know i would like a couple.

Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tom,
they do look great. Especially the '37. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Tom ,nice work. I did a coyote kit car too back in 04 . Does your fit a tomy super G too ?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry should read more I see it fit's a t-jet . Nice job


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, I likes that 37!!! Cool flat racer also!!! Those are some good looking castings...RM


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

rodders said:


> Hi from U.K. is the Jag an xj13 ? if so,first one I've seen,people say it never raced but I saw the rebuild race at Brands Hatch,what's the scale,If it's 1/32 I'd be interested in a body.
> Rodders.


Hi back. Yeah rodders it is an xj13, thought it was a beautiful jag, it was a bear to cast, and it still isn't where I want it to be. Sorry it is H.O. scale and the only one I have.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Tom ,nice work. I did a coyote kit car too back in 04 . Does your fit a tomy super G too ?


Hey dawg, Can you give me some pointers of how to cast clear glass? I can't find any material to use or any information on casting it. Is there anything process wise that needs to be done differently than casting with resin?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

TomH said:


> Hey dawg, Can you give me some pointers of how to cast clear glass? I can't find any material to use or any information on casting it. Is there anything process wise that needs to be done differently than casting with resin?



Have you ever seen that Calgon commercial TomH? 

Ancient Chinese Secret....Eeeeeeh? 

Bob...have not tried clear windows YET...zilla


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

*Here's some more*

Found some old pictures. These were all sold, but something to look at.
Orange Henry J

















Here is a Green Cunningham

















37 Ford in Canary bird yellow..TWEET!


















Corvette SR2









50 Ford in lime green


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*It's all about the rubber*

Hi Tom, I have been doing this for 30 + years and I have learned by alot of trial and error.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool Stuff!!!


----------



## slotcarbus (May 24, 2007)

Hi,
I don't recall exactly when I bought them but I have the 37 Ford in red, and I have painted the 49 Ford and raced it with the group. Both cars always get attention.

Thanks
Buster:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool Buster, always great to hear stuff like that. I got a couple a three more bodies I want to do after I get my new track routed. I have more time now since I came in off the road.









Having a hard time deciding to sell the Blue Goose though, makes a heck of a good toy to play with. Thought about making a video of driving it kinda like Bill's and his Porsche Froggy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I like them all and that Shoebox is way kewl...*

Tom,

Thanks for putting up those pics...great looking slot cars...oh yeah!

Bob...keep on truckin' (well not you...lol)...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice work.I need an SR-2 Corvette Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice Freight Shaker Tom!!! I sure do miss being out there on the road. ( been off 4 years) The TM won't let me go out to play... She want's me around or I'd have a job by now. Did do a 7 year stint in your neck of the woods with Cannon Exp out of Springdale AR, until they closed the doors.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice Freight Shaker Tom!!! I sure do miss being out there on the road. ( been off 4 years) The TM won't let me go out to play... She want's me around or I'd have a job by now. Did do a 7 year stint in your neck of the woods with Cannon Exp out of Springdale AR, until they closed the doors.


Thanks, the Goose is special. Yeah it gets in your blood for sure. I have been driving a city bus for the last year and a half....Whew, definitely need this board and the hobby.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TomH,
Is your website still active? I can't seem to hit it with the URL you show on your business card.  rr


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

No roadrner, website is gone. These are some old pics of bodies that have been sold. Threw them up there for something to give the board to look at.


----------

